# Sad/Moving/Powerful Piano Classical Music for Film.



## yeah:)

I am creating a film about the Second World War, and I am looking for a few tracks of classical music (preferably piano solo, for more passionate effect), which would be fitting for a sad theme such as war - could you please recommend some particular classical/modern pieces/composers that would be suitable for a film of this kind (the aim of the music is to be powerful and moving, not necessarily over-dramatic)?


----------



## Weston

The obvious choice would be the 1st movement of Beethoven's Piano Sonata No. 14, the so called "Moonlight" Sonata, but that's kind of been done to death. You probably want something a little less well known.

I'll go through my collection when I get home.


----------



## Aramis

Music that reflects World War II the best is music written during the war. Maybe not American music, but Russian would be perfect.

Like this:


----------



## Jules141

The first things that came to my mind.

Elegy for String Orchestra - Edward Elgar:





Elegy for Dunkurk (from Atonement score) - Dario Marianelli:


----------



## yeah:)

Thank you very much for those!!! Are there any othe pieces I could have a look at?


----------



## Edward Elgar

If you are doing an amateur film you need music that is out of copyright.

Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata fits the bill in my opinion although it has been overused somewhat.

Chopin's Raindrop Prelude is another overused piece that fits the bill. Plus it contains a change of character in the middle.


----------



## yeah:)

The film is only for home use purposes, so there is no need to consider the copyright issue - please suggest any pieces that would be suitable!


----------



## Earthling

yeah:) said:


> I am creating a film about the Second World War, and I am looking for a few tracks of classical music (preferably piano solo, for more passionate effect), which would be fitting for a sad theme such as war - could you please recommend some particular classical/modern pieces/composers that would be suitable for a film of this kind (the aim of the music is to be powerful and moving, not necessarily over-dramatic)?


There's the third movement of Copland's Piano Sonata (and written during WWII as well).

The second movement from Shostakovich's Piano Concerto No. 2


----------



## Weston

Some of the slow minor key Bach preludes and fugues played on piano might do the trick. There are several.






















etc., etc. There are many, many of these to choose from.

Then the perennial favorite Rachmaninoff Prelude:


----------



## Fsharpmajor

Earthling said:


> There's the third movement of [URL="http://www.youtube.The second movement from Shostakovich's Piano Concerto No. 2


That's what I was just about to suggest.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Earthling said:


> The second movement from Shostakovich's Piano Concerto No. 2


I second that.

This might be what you're looking for: Try Richard Addinsell's Warsaw Concerto


----------



## yeah:)

WOW! Thank you so much for all these fantastic suggestions! If there are any more, please feel free to post them (as I might need a few tracks in the film, and indeed as someone else might find this thread of use in the future)!


----------



## yeah:)

On a different note, would anyone be able to recommend a few pieces of music in the directly opposite style - joyful and major music (celebrating, or even commemorating the victory in a World War)?


----------

